# Tribute Windows



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi All
went to Western Motorhome show at the weekend and met another Tribute owner,Dawson n' Nicola from Wales.Got talking about niggles with each others vans,and he shown me his windows,if you open them fully and look at the top hinge there is a black rubber bung at each end of the hinge to stop it sliding out,and one of his had fell off,lucky for him he saw it fall so he didn't loose it.Dawson has put a blob of silicone onto each bung to stop them falling off.
When i got home i checked my windows,and suprise suprise iv'e lost a bung! so i got the silicone out.
Maybe a thing for all types of von owners to check?
Cheers Lazza :lol:


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks Lazza just checked mine and they are all there but easily removed so will stick them in tomorrow!

Are your window stays hit and miss on locking and keeping the windows open. I have one window that will not lock open on any of the positions on the stays.

Cheers
P


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*TRIBUTE WINDOWS*

Hi Tribute
I've checked all of my windows and they all work ok
Thanks anyway
Cheers Lazza


----------

